# HP G6093EA - audio driver for Windows XP missing



## robinek (Apr 7, 2011)

Hallo,

I install Windows XP SP3 on my HP G6093EA notebook but audio does not work.
I can't to find driver. I resolve problems with all other devices by steps in thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ers-hp-g6000-laptop-moved-from-xp-253976.html but drivers in post #52 does not work and driver from mediafire link can't be downloaded.

Vendor ID: 0x14F1
Device ID: 0x5051

Audio: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30EA&REV_1000\4&3501EB58&0&0001
Modem: HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30EA&REV_1000\4&3501EB58&0&0002

Can you help me to find drivers ?

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Appears to be the same issue as in this topic: Re: Tried downgrading DV9832eo from vista to xp pro.... need... - HP Support Forum


----------



## robinek (Apr 7, 2011)

Dogg said:


> Appears to be the same issue as in this topic: Re: Tried downgrading DV9832eo from vista to xp pro.... need... - HP Support Forum


I tried all drivers from this thread.
I installed modified Nvidia chipset driver and Microsoft UAA OK.
Everything works ok but audio still doesn't work 
I tried Conexant sp34200 driver, Realtek audio driver and HP9000 drivers but all fails with "no driver for device" message.

Can you help please ?


----------



## robinek (Apr 7, 2011)

I install Conexant High-Definition Audio sp40170 driver and Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP sp37725 driver for Vista and now have no errors in device manager but audio still not working 

Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv9832eo Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## robinek (Apr 7, 2011)

In device manager I see device Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221 device and his status is "This device is working properly".
But when I goes to Control panel - Sound and Audio devices I see message "Audio device not found" but on Hardware tab I see Conexant device.

What can be wrong ?


----------



## robinek (Apr 7, 2011)

Now I tried HP G6093EA Vista drivers and it's same. No errors in device manager but audio doesn't work 
Software & Driver Downloads HP G6093EA Notebook PC - HP technical support (Ireland - English)


----------



## robinek (Apr 7, 2011)

I've a progress ..
from this post Re: XP Drivers for Conexant High Definition Smart Audio 221 ... - HP Support Forum I download driver from mediafire link (Conexant_HD_XP_C776CA.zip) and modify DEV ID from 5054 to 5051. After installation audio WORKS !
But I've last problem ... microphone does not work.
Help please.


----------



## robinek (Apr 7, 2011)

I tried same with sp34200 driver but with same result

This is in driver, but I don't know if must be something else for microphone
[Conexant]
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.5051.DeviceDesc% = HdAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30EA


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The "problem", is that the correct driver is not installed for that audio chipset. And there may not be a driver that works for XP on the motherboard. 

The only information that I could find concerning using XP in that model, was the link I listed above. And even in that link, they stated that audio worked with that driver, but not the microphone.


----------

